# Royal Canin puppy food



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

I have just taken my new puppy for his first vaccination today and as part of his puppy pack I was given a 1kg bag of royal canin veterinary diets digest & skin 29 to try. I put a small amount in with his feed tonight and it was obviously well received as he attacked his meal with more vigour than previously. 

Is it a good feed? In the top feeds? I'd be interested to hear peoples thoughts on it.


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

From what I've heard- Royal Canin isnt great- its expensive, but not full of the goodness you'd want your dog to be eating! We fed Ted on Science Plan-thinking that if we spent lots, we'd get a really good quality food! We had a look on the Dry Dog Food index- it explains which foods are good and which arent! We now feed Fish4Dogs and are much happier! I'm not sure how to make a link to it- try typing in Dry Dog Food Index into the 'search' tab at the top of the PF page- it's really useful!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Royal canin is the only food I use. Its loved by my dogs, their coats are fantastic and their stools are firm. Its not the best food out there but I sing its praises.


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

Not sure if it will work... here goes! Sorry if I've done it wron... Mods- don't chuck me off!!!


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Yey it works!


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

A1 for my dogs


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Wouldn't touch it with a bargepole.

There are many superior foods out there. Look at the link that was posted. 

Each to his own, but outward appearances e.g. coat don't necessarily tell you anything.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

My opinion is that dogs are carnivores. Why is meat not first in the ingredient list? In my opinion, there are better commercial dry foods available for less cost.

I also don't believe specific puppy food is necessary if you have a decent food. To me it's just a way to charge more money.

Edit: just looked at a couple of the puppy food versions and meat does tend to be top of the ingredient list. Be aware however in the Royal Canin Veterinary Diet canine Digest & Skin DS 27 Puppy the ingredients are listed as


> Chicken meal, rice, brown rice, chicken fat, wheat gluten, natural flavors, tomato pomace, dried beet pulp, anchovy oil, soya oil,... more


You'll notice you have rice and brown rice. This labelling is known as splitting. It enables a manufacturer to list an ingredient type as two things instead of one making it look better (i.e. lower) in the ingredient list. If rice and brown rice were added as a single ingredient I would expect the meat protein to be second in the list.


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Why is it that as animal owners we have to take out a second mortgage in order to feel we are giving our pets a decent diet. I consider those feeds to be OTT price wise. Surely there must be a cheaper way of giving dogs a decent diet without having to break the bank in order to do so? 

Whilst I want to give this puppy a good start in life I can not afford to spend an utter fortune on specialist feeds. 

What about this frozen tripe & mixer biscuits?


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

AnnC said:


> Why is it that as pet owners we have to take out a second mortgage in order to feel we are giving our pets a decent diet. I consider those feeds to be OTT price wise. Surely there must be a cheaper way of giving dogs a decent diet without having to break the bank in order to do so?
> 
> Whilst I want to give this puppy a good start in life I can not afford to spend an utter fortune on specialist feeds.
> 
> What about this frozen tripe & mixer biscuits?


I know how you feel, I'm going to start on wet food as the ingredients and contents are good and it offers overall much better quality than dry food of similar price.

This stuff will start on: (They have puppy version also but not much difference)

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/wain...food-with-turkey-and-rice-395gm-12-pack-27693


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

AnnC said:


> Why is it that as pet owners we have to take out a second mortgage in order to feel we are giving our pets a decent diet. I consider those feeds to be OTT price wise. Surely there must be a cheaper way of giving dogs a decent diet without having to break the bank in order to do so?
> 
> Whilst I want to give this puppy a good start in life I can not afford to spend an utter fortune on specialist feeds.
> 
> What about this frozen tripe & mixer biscuits?


You don't need a second mortgage! Mine cost about £5 a week to feed on raw. Royal Canin is very expensive given it's not (IMO) top quality.

Please don't feed raw tripe and mixer biscuit together, big no no.

If you want to feed raw, read the first four pages of the All you need to know raw sticky and find a supplier. I just got £100 of raw food delivered, it will probably last 5 months or so for three dogs. I add in other stuff occasionally, but I think my average spends about £5-£6 or less per dog per week.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

AnnC said:


> I have just taken my new puppy for his first vaccination today and as part of his puppy pack I was given a 1kg bag of royal canin veterinary diets digest & skin 29 to try. I put a small amount in with his feed tonight and it was obviously well received as he attacked his meal with more vigour than previously.
> 
> Is it a good feed? In the top feeds? I'd be interested to hear peoples thoughts on it.


It seems to me that, going solely by the ingredients and no experience of the feed, a lot of people say it is rubbish. However, my newfies were all raised on Royal Canin Giant breed and it has been wonderful for them. Their coats are excellent, their waste is solid, they have always been healthy on it.

If your dog likes it so much and it is good for him, and you can afford it, then give it a go I say. Depending on what sort of dog you have, it can work out the same price as everything else. unfortunately, my dogs get through a 15 kg sack per fortnight and I am trying something else for the cost.

I have noticed though that they have been gobbling up the new food, Barking Heads, with much more vigour. We shall see how things turn out.

It doesn't appear to have any meat in it, which is worrying. The first ingredient is Maize (well it is with the RC Maxi light) which I wouldn't have thought was much good, but it seems to work.



shetlandlover said:


> Royal canin is the only food I use. Its loved by my dogs, their coats are fantastic and their stools are firm. Its not the best food out there but I sing its praises.


Thank you. I too sing its praises and I get quite sick of people who have never used it telling everyone it is crap! There are many foods which appear to have the best ingredients, but still don't always suit the dog.


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Thank you. I too sing its praises and I get quite sick of people who have never used it telling everyone it is crap! There are many foods which appear to have the best ingredients, but still don't always suit the dog.


But people have a point, yes dogs can be healthy on it, but in the long term? The bad ingredients may only effect a dog later in life (or it not get any)

Personally as seen been doing hard research on food and will make sure can get best possible food without all the nasty ingredients that can "potentially" cause negative effects on the dog(s) which is why changing over. As said though some dogs are solid and can go on any food but for me it's the worry feeding such nasty ingredients.

For the price Royal Canin has some nasty ingredients and there's much better food to be had for cheaper, infact for what's in it Royal Canin is very very expensive and a rip off really considering much much cheaper food has less nasty ingredients.

I've been using much less expensive food which still has some nasty ingredients but not as much as the Royal Canin stuff has in it and this is a bit of a joke considering its high price.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

AnnC said:


> Why is it that as pet owners we have to take out a second mortgage in order to feel we are giving our pets a decent diet. I consider those feeds to be OTT price wise. Surely there must be a cheaper way of giving dogs a decent diet without having to break the bank in order to do so?
> 
> Whilst I want to give this puppy a good start in life I can not afford to spend an utter fortune on specialist feeds.
> 
> What about this frozen tripe & mixer biscuits?


Have you ever considered raw? It costs me about £2.50 a week to feed a 6kg dog (very good considering I buy her food from the supermarket). She gets the spines/undersides from whole chickens I buy which means I don't have to buy so many wings/drumsticks  I economise where I can and my dog still gets a very good diet.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jomox said:


> But people have a point, yes dogs can be healthy on it, but in the long term? The bad ingredients may only effect a dog later in life (or it not get any)
> 
> Personally as seen been doing hard research on food and will make sure can get best possible food without all the nasty ingredients that can "potentially" cause negative effects on the dog(s) which is why changing over. As said though some dogs are solid and can go on any food but for me it's the worry feeding such nasty ingredients.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't disagree that it is overpriced - £56 in the local shop - but it does have good results. I have no idea why. All I know is that my dogs' breeder has always fed it and she has some very old dogs who are always in tip top condition. They are show dogs, have won loads, not just kept for breeding.

I had a lot of problems with Ferdie's digestion before, so I am keeping an eye on him. He definitely prefers Barking Heads, and so does Diva, but if it doesn't work out they will be back on RC.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Dogs are amazing and seem to cope with so much. When it comes to diet there is no "golden way". All we, as owners can do is try to stack the deck as much as possible in favor of our dogs long term health. Everyone will come to their own decision as to how to do that but I do think it is important people discuss things. To this end the point "My or X's dogs do Okay on it..." is fine but doesn't actually counter the arguments why not to use RC. After all plenty of people dogs are OK and do well on things like Bakers.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

There are some foods on the dry index that seem ok and not too expensive. 
Eating mainly meat does make a difference, I cooked and definitly saw a difference with D she filled out with more muscle and just looked well on it but I can't keep up with cooking it at the moment. 
I use Iams (it's the only thing that didn't seem to upset D's stomach) and supplement with meat we are switching to Skinners next month after all the sample seems to suit her. 
I found it the same being vegetarian lots of people told me to eat meat or not eat fish or to go vegan or to avoid certain foods, I met one girl who just ate raw veg/fruit. 
You have to look at all the information, be realistic with your budget, and time, space and work out what is best for your dog.


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Our Great Dane was fed Royal Canin Giant puppy upto 6 months. He loved it, didn't have bowel issues and grew steadily. It is however expensive for what it is and there are cheaper alternatives with better quality ingredients. In my defence I didn't know then what I know now.

However he could not stomach the adult version and we switched to 100% raw. 

IMHO A good food is one that your dog will eat & doesn't give them digestive problems. There are plenty of healthy great dogs on food such as Skinners Rough & Ready which will never find their way into the top 10 dry foods lists.


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing personal by the way, I respect people feeding food which works for their dogs, just personally trying to avoid as many nasty ingredients as possible and surprised the price of Royal Canin considering some much less cheaper food has better ingredients and meat content.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Barryjparsons said:


> Our Great Dane was fed Royal Canin Giant puppy upto 6 months. He loved it, didn't have bowel issues and grew steadily. It is however expensive for what it is and there are cheaper alternatives with better quality ingredients. In my defence I didn't know then what I know now.
> 
> However he could not stomach the adult version and we switched to 100% raw.
> 
> IMHO A good food is one that your dog will eat & doesn't give them digestive problems. There are plenty of healthy great dogs on food such as Skinners Rough & Ready which will never find their way into the top 10 dry foods lists.


Strangely enough, Ferdie didn't like the giant breed adult either. I thought it was that the kibble was so big, but he really didn't like it so that is when I changed him on to something else.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

AnnC said:


> Why is it that as pet owners we have to take out a second mortgage in order to feel we are giving our pets a decent diet. I consider those feeds to be OTT price wise. Surely there must be a cheaper way of giving dogs a decent diet without having to break the bank in order to do so?
> 
> Whilst I want to give this puppy a good start in life I can not afford to spend an utter fortune on specialist feeds.
> 
> What about this frozen tripe & mixer biscuits?


People look at the price per bag and baulk thinking it's stupid expensive.

What you need to look at is price per day to feed.

Orijin is roughly 80p a day to feed, royal canin is 90p and orijin is MASSIVELY better. Whatever food you decide on, look at the price per day, not the bag price to get a true reflection of cost.

I admit it's a lot of outlay initially when buying premium foods, but 1 bag of premium foods will last just as long as two bags of mid range food.


----------

